# White spots on the wall



## ANew_Home_Owner (Feb 12, 2019)

This is a brand new build. I have had to put 12 coats of paint on the walls and it is still showing up. Has anyone seen this before and if so tell me what it is please? Valspar has been on site to look at this and has no idea what it is either.

Thanks

A frustrated home owner.


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

What happens when you wipe across it with a rag?
I'd try another brand of paint.


----------



## ANew_Home_Owner (Feb 12, 2019)

So to continue on here we did primer and 2 coats and the issue appeared. We then washed the walls with dawn and did another primer blocker and two more coats. Then we did a primer/blocker/bonder and two coats of paint with a higher base. Then we used the top primer bonder that valspar suggested and two more coats of paint. Everytime within 24 hours this issue appeared. It was above 50 and there was no high humidity. Here are some picture of the paint in the bucket within 24 hours.


----------



## ANew_Home_Owner (Feb 12, 2019)

mark sr said:


> What happens when you wipe across it with a rag?
> I'd try another brand of paint.


Mark Sr,
A dry rag does nothing against this and it spreads it starts out just a few dots about 1-2 inches in diameter and then well you can see in the original photos. I wet rag almost appears to maybe pull the colorant out. I have thought about going to a different store at least to get the paint. I wanted to reach out and see if anyone else has seen this though first.

Thank You


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

I'd probably paint 1 wall [or partial wall] with some different paint and see how that does.


----------



## stick\shift (Mar 23, 2015)

How are you applying the paint?

Is the paint well-adhered - it doesn't come off easily when scratched or bumped?


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

Valspar is "so-so" paint. Not real good, not especially bad. Looks like pigment wasn't mixed/dispersed properly in the paint bucket. Just a guess though. Initially I thought about "burnishing" but that usually happens when you rub up against the wall when it's dry. I think that's maybe what Mark is hinting at. Also, it appears to be a Semi-gloss which is too glossy IMO for interior walls. Eggshell or Satin would be much better.

At this point, I would re-prime the walls with BIN Shellac to seal that whole mess up. It stinks to high heaven so have good ventilation going when you prime. Let it dry for 24 hours. Then apply 2 coats of quality paint. Benjamin Moore or Sherwin-Williams. Stay away from the big box store paints.

PS In your third pic, that paint really doesn't look like it was mixed very well. Yes, they mix it at the store, but, you also need a drill-attachment mixer for 5-gallon buckets to mix it right before using it.


----------



## SPS-1 (Oct 21, 2008)

ANew_Home_Owner said:


> Here are some picture of the paint in the bucket within 24 hours.



Wow. That is 24 hours after mixing it ? Never seen anything like that. I would have expected it too look like you just mixed it. (it would indeed need mixing again if you wanted to apply it, but you would not be able to tell by looking at it). 


BM Aura. Less gloss.


----------



## Guap0_ (Dec 2, 2017)

I agree with Gymschu, 1 coat of primer & a different paint. Even Behr would work.


----------



## woodco (Jun 11, 2017)

I've never seen anything like that.... Tell valpsar to give your money back.... Thats obviously a bad batch of paint. Were you using the same 5 for all the times you repainted?

Whle I sure as hell dont buy Valpsar unless I have to, I've never had an actual problem with it. 

And no, you should never have to mix your store bought paint at home.


----------



## carpdad (Oct 11, 2010)

The spots don't seem to follow any kind of pattern which seem to point to the paint. Paint is a mixture of liquid binder and solid, basically. If too much binder and not thoroughly mixed solids, I guess it can create different surfaces. During painting, did the rolling feel too slippery and too sticky here and there? I'm amazed you did 12 coats.


As gymschu notes, shellac or maybe urethane based primer. Minimum 2 coats. I'd be tempted to coat with straight shellac. And try another store and another brand. Is it also possible that there was a power out and the whole inventory froze at some time? I'm wondering if the stock separated and froze (hardened) at different levels and failed to mix properly. Whatever you try, get quart cans and test with smaller area first. 3x3 areas over the problem areas, like the second photo. 2 areas with 2 coats shellac primer. Then finish with the paint you have and with another finish paint.


Esp if buckets, ask for a second shake then remix at home. There is a tool for opening bucket lids. Easier and less chance of spilling. I use plastic end mixers because metal may slice off bits of bucket plastic. Second bucket with water and give the mixer a good spin and brush off the crevices. You don't want any paint drying off on the mixer.


----------



## Guap0_ (Dec 2, 2017)

It could also be a chemical reaction between the paint & whatever primer that was recommended. That's why I would stick with a Zinser primer & a better paint. Nothing else should be in the mix.


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Jan 12, 2018)

Looks like bad batch of paint to me.


----------



## klaatu (Mar 9, 2015)

bad paint gone bad (as in it was bad paint to begin with and it went "bad"). Could be a Netflix series.


----------



## ANew_Home_Owner (Feb 12, 2019)

stick\shift said:


> How are you applying the paint?
> 
> Is the paint well-adhered - it doesn't come off easily when scratched or bumped?


The paint is well adhered it does not we used a high end bonding primer.


----------



## ANew_Home_Owner (Feb 12, 2019)

Gymschu said:


> Valspar is "so-so" paint. Not real good, not especially bad. Looks like pigment wasn't mixed/dispersed properly in the paint bucket. Just a guess though. Initially I thought about "burnishing" but that usually happens when you rub up against the wall when it's dry. I think that's maybe what Mark is hinting at. Also, it appears to be a Semi-gloss which is too glossy IMO for interior walls. Eggshell or Satin would be much better.
> 
> At this point, I would re-prime the walls with BIN Shellac to seal that whole mess up. It stinks to high heaven so have good ventilation going when you prime. Let it dry for 24 hours. Then apply 2 coats of quality paint. Benjamin Moore or Sherwin-Williams. Stay away from the big box store paints.
> 
> PS In your third pic, that paint really doesn't look like it was mixed very well. Yes, they mix it at the store, but, you also need a drill-attachment mixer for 5-gallon buckets to mix it right before using it.


At this point I need to have the walls re-textured as because too many coats have been applied the medium orange peel texture is almost completely smooth. But I will suggest the BIN Shellac to the builder and painter. The picture of the paint in the was 24 hours after they used it and they did mix it I was there for that one after the first issue. I sat through most of the process because I wanted to be witness as I knew the store and the paint company would try to blame the painter.

Thank You


----------



## ANew_Home_Owner (Feb 12, 2019)

woodco said:


> I've never seen anything like that.... Tell valpsar to give your money back.... Thats obviously a bad batch of paint. Were you using the same 5 for all the times you repainted?
> 
> Whle I sure as hell dont buy Valpsar unless I have to, I've never had an actual problem with it.
> 
> And no, you should never have to mix your store bought paint at home.


No they gave us different base paint each time always a new bucket even went to sherwin williams base at one point but all from the same store.


----------



## ANew_Home_Owner (Feb 12, 2019)

carpdad said:


> The spots don't seem to follow any kind of pattern which seem to point to the paint. Paint is a mixture of liquid binder and solid, basically. If too much binder and not thoroughly mixed solids, I guess it can create different surfaces. During painting, did the rolling feel too slippery and too sticky here and there? I'm amazed you did 12 coats.
> 
> 
> As gymschu notes, shellac or maybe urethane based primer. Minimum 2 coats. I'd be tempted to coat with straight shellac. And try another store and another brand. Is it also possible that there was a power out and the whole inventory froze at some time? I'm wondering if the stock separated and froze (hardened) at different levels and failed to mix properly. Whatever you try, get quart cans and test with smaller area first. 3x3 areas over the problem areas, like the second photo. 2 areas with 2 coats shellac primer. Then finish with the paint you have and with another finish paint.
> ...


The painters did not note anything when rolling the walls. They did different colors prior to this in other rooms without the issue appearing. We did what the store and then what valspar told us to do. the first three being the original coating. 
I will pass on the suggestions to the builder and painter. I was hoping someone would recognize this and be like oh I know what that is. It starts as a few circles then spreads like you see.
Thank You


----------



## carpdad (Oct 11, 2010)

https://www.dulux.com.au/applicator/technical-advice/application/surfactant-leaching


Hope this helps. That is a total mystery, although this is also the first time hearing about surfactants in paint. I googled: shiny smudges on newly painted walls. The article says try washing the wall, meaning wipe with damp sponge. I'm not sure what you should do if it is the surfactant leaching. It seems that you shouldn't put more coats until the surfactant is finished leaching and wiped away. It may not be since you said you tried wiping and it came up dry. You may have to call the paint maker and ask about this and other chemicals in the paint and what kind of sealer or primer would give you impermeable surface. Also maybe consider flatter and lighter color paint. You can't sand paint textures created so far. Paint is acrylic, more like rubber than a hard solid surface.


Also, https://www.sherwin-williams.com/ho...stain-discoloration/sw-article-dir-surfactant


----------



## Ca443 (Feb 11, 2019)

I would see if valspar would send out a rep.


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

from post #1


> Valspar has been on site to look at this and has no idea what it is either.



There is usually moisture and dark colors involved when there is surfactant leaching. I don't recall seeing it in places other than bath rms [or similar humidity] and on the exterior.


----------



## carpdad (Oct 11, 2010)

https://www.painttalk.com/f2/surfactant-leaching-6763/


I thought I painted enough but guess not.:smile: This discussion, I think, talks about outside paint problem, but inside should apply. Also still assuming your wall is leaching problem.


I'm wondering also if the drywall had more moisture in it and if the drywall compounding had dried enough before painting started. What your now climate is and if the house is heated (if yes, how). Propane heater, example.



Finally please forget what I said about glossy paint and leaching. Above pro says it shows up more on flat paints.


----------



## cusingeorge (Jun 21, 2018)

Looks like it's following where the sheetrock was taped, maybe a spoiled box of mud?


----------

